# Warning to horse owners in WI..



## xAddictionx (Oct 30, 2009)

Just C&P from the Chronicle of the Horse forum... Trying to spread the word




> Especially if you live anywhere near Fond du Lac or New London. A convicted (multiple times over 25 years) sexual abuser and killer of horses named Sterling Rachwal has been released from the mental institution and is loose. He has been in and out of institutions and prison for decades and alway re-offends. He is currently in a halfway house in Fond du Lac, but his family lives in New London. The things this guy has done to horses is beyond appalling...you can Google him to find out more. Please spread the word so people can keep an eye out for any strangers near their animals. I have personal knowledge of some of the horses he has mutilated and killed. One was a pony, found dead and tied by the front legs over a fence post, with a broom handle shoved up its rectum. he has also rectally torn and cut the nipples off broodmares in foal. This guy is dangerous, and he will do it again.
> 
> *He drives a 1993 Ford F150, blue in color but not sure what shade of blue, and his license plate is GZ6576*
> He is supposed to be at the Berry halfway house in Fond Du Lac.. he doesn't have a bracelet, but they are 'keeping track' of him. :-|
> If you search the name on google, you'll see his FB page and his picture..


Please spread the word, as much as possible. Where ever, email local barns, repost this, call friends/ family as well. 
I know that it makes me uneasy that he isn't being monitored with a bracelet at all, I live in the area as well. :-|


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow! I went and looked up a lot of stuff on him and all i can say is wow! I live in central MN and its too close to comfort for me. Yikes, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

All i have to say is thank god i live on the other side of the counrty...


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Dear God. I am glad I live on the East Coast, but this could certainly happen anywhere. Details of one court case are here: FindLaw | Cases and Codes


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you for posting this! I do not live to far from there and I never heard of that! I will tell people at my barn. I couldn't imagine the type of person that would do that sort of thing, they should stay in jail!


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Some people just need to be shot.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Crimsonhorse01 said:


> Some people just need to be shot.


Word...Why on earth would they set something like that loose.


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

Horrible, just horrible. Why don't they put him in the big chair with a shot just to be sure?


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

crimsonhorse01 said:


> some people just need to be shot.


i totally agree with you!


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

horsea said:


> i totally agree with you!


And preferably castrated too!
Don't want someone like that to produce kids...


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

> And preferably castrated too!
> Don't want someone like that to produce kids...


If they're shot dead, no need to castrate... Or you could flip it, and just shoot him in the balls.


----------



## KrystaLake (Feb 12, 2010)

*Yes this is very scary. He only lives 30 mins from me. BUT the good news is, is right now he is on trial for a horse molesting case from back in 2008 so it looks like he will be going back to jail. I just wish they wouldn't keep letting him out, every time they do he does it again. He has actually been on CL lately looking for horses. I tell you what he shows up here, he will not leave this property alive. *


----------



## trampis (Mar 29, 2010)

wow, what a piece of **** that guy is. If I ever saw that ***** anywhere near this property..


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

> If they're shot dead, no need to castrate... Or you could flip it, and just shoot him in the balls.


First off, ^this made me laugh really hard. 
Secondly, who are the crazies that keep letting him out?! Maybe we need to let him loose on them for them to finally realize that they are being *insert explative of choice here*.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, it is a proven fact that our justice system doesn't work. They do the same thing with child molesters. Send them to prison for anywhere from 2 to 15 years at a time and then let them out again. I would kill him, chop him up, and feed him to my dogs if I ever saw someone like that eyeballing my horses.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I propose bring back the lovely sentencing of a nice hanging, and we start it off with this guy.

Or perhaps, we can do everything to him that he did to the horses. And then shoot him in the balls.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> I propose bring back the lovely sentencing of a nice hanging, and we start it off with this guy.
> 
> Or perhaps, we can do everything to him that he did to the horses. And then shoot him in the balls.


:shock:
:lol:
Agreed :twisted:
EDIT
At least he doesn't do that to humans......right?! And he doesn't kill the horses..... RIGHT?!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^ They're probably wishing they're dead after that:?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

thunderhooves said:


> At least he doesn't do that to humans......right?! And he doesn't kill the horses..... RIGHT?!


 
Actually, he does kill at least some of the horses. And it may only be a matter of time before he moves up to people. It is a common precurser of serial killers to mutilate and kill animals during childhood and adolescence.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

:shock:I read his fb page and.......wow, just wow!! He needs to stay in jail for the rest of his life!


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

I read his facebook too.. disturbed..

He really does need to be shot or stay in jail for the rest of his life.

It's sick.


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Crimsonhorse01 said:


> Some people just need to be shot.


I vote we resurrect the guillotine. :twisted: I miss it.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I've always been partial to the brazen bull.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Guillitine his balls. Then shoot him.


----------



## JenC (Apr 26, 2010)

I just threw up in my mouth a little. Bleh. Disturbing to say the least.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you so much for alerting me. I live around there(kinda) and a few months ago, 3 horses necks were cut and 2 dogs went missing about 15 minutes from where I live. you have no idea how much better I feel(which is weird)knowing what his vehicle looks like. I mean, I suppose it could be a different person but it sounds like too much of a coincedence for me.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I just posted that into my status on facebook. Hopefully, people will see it and be on the look out. =(

Edit: Does this mean he's back in a mental place?
http://www.examiner.com/x-37198-Mad...al-health-institution?cid=edition-rss-Madison


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Crimsonhorse01 said:


> Some people just need to be shot.


Agreed!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

TheRoughrider21 said:


> I just posted that into my status on facebook. Hopefully, people will see it and be on the look out. =(
> 
> Edit: Does this mean he's back in a mental place?
> Wisconsin horse abuser heads back to mental health institution


 
That is a good idea ....Alerting others that this has been happening and to be on the look out for anyone. I am sure that there are others out there like this sick man.
I feel the same way in this instance "some people just need to be shot!"


----------



## EmilyTrailridder (May 14, 2010)

they need to do to him what he did to the poor innocent horses


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

I've heard of this guy before and it makes me so leary to leave my horse out in a pasture with no one to watch her. She used to be boarded about 10 minutes from New London. She is now in the Shawano area, but... blehhhhhh. =/

On a side note, I never realized there were so many people on here that lived so close to us. haha. I guess I never even thought about it.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

i'm so happy i live in canada =/


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

but that guy is seriously sick


----------

